# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Miss Shqiperia

## [Perla]

Janë përzgjedhur 32 vajzat nga e gjithë Shqipëria që do të garojnë këtë fund qershori për titullin e Miss Shqipëria 2012. Nga 250 kandidate, janë përzgjedhur më të mirat, starti i të cilave nis me çeljen e sezonit turistik në Radhimë. 

Përgjatë tre ditëve, më 28, 29 dhe 30 maj, grupi organizator i Deliart Association ka kryer seleksionimin, pranë ambienteve të TVSH-së. 

Siç është bërë traditë, edhe në këtë edicion, deri në mbrëmjen finale vajzat konkurrente të këtij viti do të shijojnë rrugëtimin nëpër trevat historike dhe turistike të vendit tonë. Nata finale do të zhvillohet në kalanë e Bashtovës në Kavajë ku mbrëmjen e 29 qershorit, juria e përzgjedhur e spektaklit do të votojë për fituesen e këtij edicioni.

Shqip

----------


## alnosa

Ku jane fotot Perla .ti hedhim nje sy kete vit bukurise shqiptare.

Ka vende,e thash po vija dhe une  :perqeshje: ...Ti besoj ke shkuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

1-Franceska Bekteshi-Elbasan
2-Juliana Rustemi-Korce
3-Izmena Lici-Shkoder
4-Judina Zoto-Permet
5-Ortenisa Sadiku-Vlore
6-Arselajda Buraku-Mirdite
7-Jona Leskoviku-Berat
8-Dorisa Halili-Tirane
9-Senada Ferataj-Lushnje
10-Elidona Rusi-Korce
11-Jugerta Koti-Fier
12-Era Lime-Korce
13-Marinela Kaci- Vore
14-Arieda Qato- Berat
15-Lorena Lina-Fier
16-Anita Curri-Durres
17-Edlira Kraja-Kukes
18-Mariana Shkreta-Tirane
19-Senada Lluka-Puke
20-Anxhela Konomi-Tirane
21-Hafize Peqini-Elbasan
22-Kloniki Delijorgji-Janine
23-Ilva Fatia-Gramsh
24-Manjola Ndou-Shkoder
25-Greta Kika- Tepelene
26-Ana Gjergji- Kardhiq
27-Fjoralba Ramo- Tirane
28-Anxhela Merkaj- Fier
29-Erilda Ziri-Fushe Kruje
30-Kristi Teqja- Tirane
31-Ortenca Murati- Tirane
32-Erblira Kacaj-Peshkopi

----------


## alnosa

Pa hajde na i sill ketu nje cik ato fieraket  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> Ku jane fotot Perla .ti hedhim nje sy kete vit bukurise shqiptare.
> 
> Ka vende,e thash po vija dhe une ...Ti besoj ke shkuar


Do t'i sjell se shpejti, do i pervishem punes lol

Une thash te shkonim bashke  :perqeshje:

----------


## Endless

fieraket garant duhet te jene me kinget e listes : )

----------


## goldian

cne miss shqiperia jo e plote 
si festivali voice apo bigu?

----------


## e panjohura

> cne miss shqiperia jo e plote 
> si festivali voice apo bigu?


Lutem te mos jete ndonje Kosovare,do ua merr titullin  :ngerdheshje:   :kryqezohen:

----------


## Endless

> Lutem te mos jete ndonje Kosovare,do ua merr titullin


kosovarja e merr titullin vetem ne rast se nuk do hapi gojen  :perqeshje:

----------


## alnosa

> kosovarja e merr titullin vetem ne rast se nuk do hapi gojen


HA-HA ,epo  aty do e holloin nje cik gjuhen ato.  :ngerdheshje: 

Po per te gjata jane si pela  :perqeshje:  dreqkat por dhe te bukura .......

----------


## [Perla]

> Pa hajde na i sill ketu nje cik ato fieraket


Nuk i publikoj dot fotot, kur t'i nxjerrin ne faqen zyrtare atehere do i sjell  :buzeqeshje: 

Endless, qenke tifoz i Apolonise  :pa dhembe:

----------


## user010

As njëra nuk është nga Gjirokastra!  :Pikepyetja: 

Po ti perla kush numër je nga ato?

----------


## goldian

> Lutem te mos jete ndonje Kosovare,do ua merr titullin


skane te drejte ato nga kosova dhe maqedonia te marrin pjese?

----------


## e panjohura

> skane te drejte ato nga kosova dhe maqedonia te marrin pjese?


Pasi kemi te drejt te mbajm dyshtetesi,atehere kemi te drejt edhe te marrim pjese   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## goldian

> Pasi kemi te drejt te mbajm dyshtetesi,atehere kemi te drejt edhe te marrim pjese


si eshte e mundur mos te kete anje?

----------


## e panjohura

> si eshte e mundur mos te kete anje?


Pasi fituam BB,dhe arrijtem nje sukses mjaft te mire me ,,hapje goje'' ( Ronen),nuk konkuruam fare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

> Endless, qenke tifoz i Apolonise


ne jete te jeteve perle  :shkelje syri: 

fieri eshte qyteti endrrave te mia ;p

----------


## Endless

> HA-HA ,epo  aty do e holloin nje cik gjuhen ato. 
> 
> Po per te gjata jane si pela  dreqkat por dhe te bukura .......


jane 100 mij here me kinge fieraket,, te pakten ky brezi ri, se s'kam dhe sh info per ate te vjetrin hehe

----------


## [Perla]

Skenografia e *Miss Shqiperia 2012*

----------


## [Perla]

Fotot e para amatore te konkurenteve ne gjithe thjeshtesine e tyre, ato xhaxhot jane ne vend te hudhres lol

----------

